# Paradigm Concepts Witch Hunter: The Invisible World 2nd Edition



## swords13

Just letting everyone know that Paradigm has introduced a kickstarter campaign for their new Witch Hunter 2nd edition RPG. If you are into the "living" game they are offering some really cool in game characters for those wishing to donate. If you are not into the"living" style game then you can use the story rich backgrounds provided by the writers as a fun home game realm to expand upon. The kickstarter states that they have updated and streamlined the game mechanics to make the game flow in a cinematic flare. I have played Paradigm's other RPGs and have found them very intriguing with well written, in depth histories and some of the best rules for creating a total character including backgrounds, talents and special maneuvers or spells. Witch Hunter offers play in the 1690's where dark forces have entered the world and you and your comrades are the last lines to defense against the horrors that seek to destroy the world, totally cool and original, so I recommend that you check it out. Kickstarter Witch Hunter 2nd Edition from Henry Lopez and Paradigm Concepts.

Rob


----------



## swords13

Just wondering what people are thinking about this. I have enjoyed Paradigm's other products and I was wondering if people were going to get behind this?

Rob


----------



## Charles Dunwoody

swords13 said:


> Just wondering what people are thinking about this. I have enjoyed Paradigm's other products and I was wondering if people were going to get behind this?
> 
> Rob




http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1418216834/witch-hunter-the-invisible-world-2nd-edition

Here's the link.

I've always wanted to play Witch Hunter but I was afraid support for the game was dead. Appears I may be wrong if the kickstarter takes off. Thanks for pointing it out.

I like that the game has both an at home set up and convention play. That will help keep the game going I think.

I like the combination of horror and the old world as well. Werewolves, sailing ships, dark magic to fight, undead. I hope the kickstarter does very well.


----------



## TreChriron

This looks like a great game!  There's a preveiw of the basics at http://www.paradigmconcepts.com/images/WH2e-TheBasics.pdf.  Really like what I'm seeing. The movie Solomon Kane was actually really good and a solid inspiration for this game. Backed.


----------



## PCIHenry

Thank you very, very much Trentin!

We're just a short $1400 from goal with almost 3 weeks left to go on the KickStarter!

I wanted to let everyone also know that I have listed the next to last Special Character Pledge Level: The Keepers of the Holy Swords Joyeuse and Durendal. Details in Update #9.

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/...ld-2nd-edition

Also, a Ship's Captain has become available, so grab him/her while you can! 

Best,


----------



## PCIHenry

Hello everyone, 

The deal is sweetened on Update #10! We're just a few hundred dollars from GOAL! Help us bring this baby home!

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects...-the-invisible-world-2nd-edition/posts/468411

Best,


----------



## PCIHenry

Hello everyone

Special thanks to Mr. Bryan Maxwell who kicked in a few extra dollars above and beyond his pledge level to get us to GOAL!

(UPDATE: we're $10, 275 and going). 

And now, it's on to the Stretch Goals!

BTW - please note that some patrons have upgraded their Special Character Rewards, so I believe we now have available a Ship's Captain (complete with ship and crew), a Revenant, and the Unique Reward, the Ghostly Companion!

Only one of each is available, so grab them while you can!

And again..THANK YOU for your support!


----------



## Deviknyte

I'm going to Bump this.  Witch Hunter is a really amazing game that anyone who enjoys the Role in role-playing will love.  It's a game with an eye for detail and full of rich flavor that makes you forget you're paying a game for a while.  If you haven't given the kickstarter a look you should check it out before it's too late.


----------



## Charles Dunwoody

I've been looking at Witch Hunter for years. I spoke to Henry Lopez at his booth at Gen Con last year and almost bought it then (the monster book with custom building built right in sounds excellent) but I didn't know then if the line was going to continue. If you like horror in early America (my last D&D 4E campaign was basically that), basically that Lovecraft vibe, you will likely like Witch Hunter. I know I'm really glad to see a 2nd edition.


----------



## PCIHenry

Hello Kravell, 



Kravell said:


> If you like horror in early America (my last D&D 4E campaign was basically that), basically that Lovecraft vibe, you will likely like Witch Hunter. I know I'm really glad to see a 2nd edition.




Thank you for the kind words and I hope you jump on board and support the KickStarter.

I did want to mention that Witch Hunter's milieu is not just the New World colonies. We do cover Europe in a bit of detail and our future release, Cities of Mystery gives GMs the source material needed to run Witch Hunter in different places. The book covers four New World cities (New Amsterdam, Quebec, Philadelphia and Port Royal) and four in the Europe (Paris, Liverpool, Venice and Prague). 

We hope to expand the line to include source books detailing Africa and the Orient, including the mythical kingdom of Prester John. So there's lots of exotic locales to base your Witch Hunter campaign in. 

Best,


----------



## PCIHenry

Hello Everyone, 

Just a reminder that we're on our last week and have just cracked the $12,000 mark. 

New Add Ons and other Stretch Goals listed. 

As always, thank you for your support!

Best,


----------



## Deviknyte

PCIHenry said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Just a reminder that we're on our last week and have just cracked the $12,000 mark.
> 
> New Add Ons and other Stretch Goals listed.
> 
> As always, thank you for your support!
> 
> Best,



I can't wait to get my Kickstarter Pledge only Faux Leather Edition.


----------



## BluSponge

So close to Cities of Mystery...

Tom


----------



## PCIHenry

Hello Tom, 



BluSponge said:


> So close to Cities of Mystery...




Close? It's been reached and passed!
Just broke $16k on the KickStarter, which means that not only are patrons getting Cities of Mystery, but the very talented Shane Hensley of Deadlands fame will be writing a treatment on Witch Hunter in the Wild West! Next up is Jim Pinto's treatment of Witch Hunter during the Crusades!

24 hours to go! What are you waiting for? Take the plunge! You know you want to! 

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1418216834/witch-hunter-the-invisible-world-2nd-edition


----------



## Deviknyte

The kickstarter will end sortly. Jump on board while you still can. These last few hours it's been skyrocketing and hopefully it will hit $19000 so the Magic book can get funded!


----------



## TreChriron

Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuunnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnded!!!!!!!

Cities of Mystery AND the Magic Sourcebook. This is going to be splendid!


----------



## BluSponge

PCIHenry said:


> Hello Tom,
> 
> Close? It's been reached and passed!




Uh...not when I posted. Very happy it made. Updated my pledge accordingly. 

Looking forward to the new edition very much. Also looking forward to any surprises that weren't revealed in the kickstarter. 

Tom


----------

